# OBS virtual camera plug-in for MAC?



## GeoRady (Aug 11, 2020)

Found the Virtual Camera plugin for Window Sys10 but not for my MacBook Pro running Catalina 10.15.2


----------



## WizardCM (Aug 12, 2020)

Releases · johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam
					

ARCHIVED! This plugin is officially a part of OBS as of version 26.1. See note below for info on upgrading. Creates a virtual webcam device from the output of OBS. Especially useful for streamin...




					github.com


----------



## BingBong (Nov 20, 2020)

I can't find the download for the OBD virtual cam 2.0.4.  Any idea where it is located?


----------



## Turi Collura (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you!!


----------



## zionsgatesound (Jan 11, 2021)

BingBong said:


> I can't find the download for the OBD virtual cam 2.0.4.  Any idea where it is located?


im not finding it easily either?  any luck - thanks


----------



## WizardCM (Jan 11, 2021)

OBS Virtual Camera on macOS is now built in. Press the "Start Virtual Camera" button in the Controls dock.


----------



## claudio.pasinetti (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi, I have press the "Start Virtual Camera" but when I try to use I don't find the virtual camera.
Can you help me?


----------



## WizardCM (Jan 12, 2021)

Not all apps on macOS support it:  Compatibility · johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam Wiki (github.com)


----------



## yceny (Apr 8, 2021)

WizardCM said:


> OBS Virtual Camera on macOS is now built in. Press the "Start Virtual Camera" button in the Controls dock.



I could not even see "Start Virtual Camera" button after installing OBS 26.1.2. Any idea why this is?


----------



## kknet06 (Apr 2, 2022)

Hello, I am using this option but it seems the camera keeps stopping after 30 mins or maybe more. I have a dummy battery so not sure why it keeps timing out while streaming with the virtual camera option


----------



## Alvin00 (Apr 15, 2022)

With google meet it is very slow and jerky. Why? NDI with new mac book pro m1 does not work


----------



## JimSmith123 (Apr 17, 2022)

To send your scenes out to the remainder of your framework as a webcam you just need to tap the Start Virtual Camera button in the Controls dock on the principle screen of OBS Studio of your apple wwdc macbook pro. Then, whichever application you need to utilize a webcam with, rather than choosing your equipment webcam, pick the OBS Virtual Camera choice all things considered.


----------



## dluk (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm finding that I can start virtual camera, but when I switch over to Zoom the virtual camera doesn't show up on my list of cameras. It means I'm not able to use OBS for Zoom presentations! Help!


----------

